# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] Κάτι κάψαμε, αλλά τι ;

## kyrnikos

Σας χαιρετώ .
Σε ένα μικρό δορυφορικό δέκτη Freesat V7HD βάζοντας ένα flash drive στη θύρα usb έγινε βραχυκύκλωμα.
Δεν είχα παρατηρήσει ότι είχε σπάσει το πλαστικό που συγκρατεί τα ελάσματα-επαφές και βάζοντας το
φλασάκι έγινε η ζημιά. 
Κάτι μύρισε , έβγαλα αμέσως το τροφοδοτικό αλλά...πάπαλα.
Άνοιξα το κουτί και είναι εμφανές τι έχει καεί (τρανζίστορ ;  ).
Δεν αποκλείω βέβαια να έχει αρπάξει και κάτι άλλο αλλά οπτικά δεν φαίνεται.
Στη φώτο 1α είναι αυτό στο κόκκινο βέλος. Ένα ίδιο είναι παραδίπλα , στο πράσινο βέλος.
Πάνω του όπως φαίνεται στη φώτο 3α γράφει X1DA και 72. 
Κοίταξα μήπως κανιβαλίσω κάποια μητρική ή τροφοδοτικό για να το αντικαταστήσω αλλά μάταια.
Δεν υπάρχει κάτι με το "X1DA".
Μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε ;
Τι είναι και με τι μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί ;

----------


## JOUN

https://www.google.com/search?newwin...4dUDCAo&uact=5

----------


## kyrnikos

ΩΩΩΩΩ !!! :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared: 
Ημουν τόσο σίγουρος ότι το είχα γκουγκλάρει προχτές που τσέκαρα το ιστορικό και πραγματικά έχω γύρω στις 10 αναζητήσεις "X1da", "X1da mosfet" και "x1da transistor" .Συν μια αναζήτηση στο ebay !
ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΔΕΙ !
Μιλάμε για την απόλυτη στραβομάρα !
Σ' ευχαριστώ.

----------


## JOUN

:Thumbup1:

----------

